# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Arnold Strongman going on NOW...

## BgMc31

Zydrunas Savickas cleans and presses an 415lb axle 5 times then deadlifts (16" hummer tire deadlift) 1110lbs for a new record. Mark Felix of England (I know we have some English blokes on this site) held the record today in the deadlift very briefly with an 1107lb deadlift.

The top American is Big Brian Shaw. He's the largest human being that I've actually had the pleasure to compete with. The man is 6'8 and 417lbs. He's in second behind Z right now in the overall standings.

----------


## BgMc31

Here's Misha on the 415lb axle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PllUAv-SexQ

And here's Brian Shaw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX0I7c8JyE0


Misha missing his 3rd attempt at he deadlift, then posing wth Travis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wjlQcaNiTY

Brian Shaw's 1102ld deadlift for a tie with Big Z
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu5wZrQQCMI

Mark Felix pulling 1107lbs on his 4th lift
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgOyX-PYjFE

Big Z setting a new Hummer Deadlift record of 1110lbs!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTNdT3yehM8

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Hey bgmc31 .. Thanks for the links..ive been following on other sites with threads posting pics and giving typed captions..these are the first vid links ive seen. I have to get out there one of these years... maybe next year if u make it ill show my support!
Anyway take it easy ... oh hey lemme know when you shoot that new winchester ....I also need to get to vegas one of these years sheep hunting!

----------


## BgMc31

Jimmy thanks brotha. I look forward to huntin with you one of these years!


Mike Jenkins with his 2nd place stone load
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuYtaJTo0G0

Brian Shaw with his domination of the stone load
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrUWUGBFw-M

Mike Jenkins 2nd place in the Timber Carry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtOTQlzWRzk

Brian Shaw with his 2nd win of the day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl_8KDvBYQE

----------


## BgMc31

Final results:

Official
Shaw 46.5
Jenkins 39.5
Z 37.5
Travis 36
Misha 30
Felix 24.5
Best 21
Hollands 18
Sergi 17 

Mad props to Brian Shaw for taking down Z. No one thought it was possible. Jenkins came out of nowhere to overtake Z with an impressive showing in both the frame carry and the 242lb db press for reps. Awesome to see two Americans take the podium. Seems the Americans are starting to get back on top of the strongman game again.

----------


## Too Little Muscles

Those guys will never make it as olympic weight lifters. They have a terrible clean and jerk technique. Check out the you-tube video of that guy from Iran clean and jerking 585 lbs. at the last olympics. He is only 15 lbs. away from a 600 lb. clean and jerk.

----------


## The Toad

> Those guys will never make it as olympic weight lifters. They have a terrible clean and jerk technique. Check out the you-tube video of that guy from Iran clean and jerking 585 lbs. at the last olympics. He is only 15 lbs. away from a 600 lb. clean and jerk.


I don't think they are trying to be Olympic lifters?

----------


## BgMc31

> Those guys will never make it as olympic weight lifters. They have a terrible clean and jerk technique. Check out the you-tube video of that guy from Iran clean and jerking 585 lbs. at the last olympics. He is only 15 lbs. away from a 600 lb. clean and jerk.


Ignorant comment. If you know anything about cleaning a pressing the Apollon Axle, its not like cleaning and pressing a oly bar. The axle doesn't rotate and the weight is fixed, unlike an oly bar that rotates and the weights aren't fixed. Not to mention the axle is over 2" thick. So unlike an oly bar, most can't hook grip like oly lifters. Lastly an oly bar bends and torgues with the pull. That doesn't happen on an axle. 

So before you criticize these lifters, try learning a little bit about the sport.

----------


## DFRELAT

The appolon's axle is totally different than olympic lifting. You can actually get somewhat of a general idea of how they'd do if they were olympic lifters because they go against Misha Koklyaev who is a world class olympic lifter afterall...

----------

